# Squirrel for dinner



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I invited a lady friend over for squirrel dinner last night. She was a bit apprehensive, as she had never eaten squirrel before ... but she was a good sport about it. I cooked it up in my slow cooker ... here is the recipe:

1 onion sliced

1/4 cup brown sugar

1 small can of tomato paste

1/2 cup water

2 TBSP balsamic vinegar (or cider vinegar)

3 cloves of garlic, minced

1 TSP powdered ginger (or 1 TBSP fresh grated ginger)

1/8 TSP crushed chili peppers

I cooked two squirrels. I cut each carcass in half, just in front of the hind quarters. Place the onion in the bottom of the slow cooker. Mix the other ingredients in a large bowl, and dip the squirrel pieces in the sauce ... put dipped pieces in the slow cooker on top of the onions. Pour the rest of the sauce over the squirrel. Cook for 6 hours.

I served it over rice, with coleslaw. Of course beer was the beverage of choice. The squirrel was so tender and juicy, it just fell off the bones. And even my lady friend gave it rave reviews. We had peach pie and ice cream for dessert. After we started eating, I remembered the camera ... sorry the photo is not very good, but it is what it is.









We kept a saucer on hand for the bones. Here are the remains of one squirrel.









We only ate one squirrel, so I have left overs for dinner tonight. It makes my mouth water just to think of it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Dinner is served :king: :king: that looks tasty


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Charles ! Charming the ladies with your mad cooking skills . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Its cool your lady friend wasn't turned off by the thought of it...I can't even get my girl to eat lamb!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Its cool your lady friend wasn't turned off by the thought of it...I can't even get my girl to eat lamb!



View attachment 81721


----------

